# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version >  Linux 3.8-rc1

## wnelson

Is now available,


http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa....8-rc1-raring/

Walt

----------


## VinDSL

I just installed 3.8-rc1... sort of.  LoL!  :Very Happy: 

Got some kind of dkms failure going on.

Unity & GS were no shows, but LXDE is working.




I need to go back through the logs, and do some forensics...   :Wink:

----------


## cariboo

It looks like we are making some progress here, I can boot from this kernel, but Unity won't start, and compiz keeps crashing. I also had a dkms problem, with nvidia-current-updates not installing properly. Yay.  :Very Happy: 

*Edit:* I successfully booted into gnome-shell after removing nvidia-current-updates, using 3.8-rc1

----------


## zika

Got kernel panic with Unity...
Got kernel panic (it seems) without Unity...
Booted with

```
text noapic nolapic noacpi
```

and will try to get one by one from kernel line...
Startx rules...
But it is fast... And frugal with memory...
Yes, it can boot without any of no* but it hates compiz... Same thing with gnome-session and Unity... Gnome-session-fallback works OK... Also dwm spectrwm fvwm...
Yes, the only thing it hates is compiz...
Nope, it needs noapic,nolapic... Stallion...
As I said stallion, it's just a question of time until kernel panics...
Update₁: It doesn't seem to like my tweaks about latency, dynpm, hugepage... We'll see...

----------


## jppr

Yep  :Very Happy:  This kernel works FINALLY me too, without ANY PROBLEMS, HUH  :Popcorn: 
No, Compiz or Unity problems = )

----------


## VinDSL

> I also had a dkms problem, with nvidia-current-updates not installing properly. Yay.


Heh!  Same ol' story, here...

Checked: /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current-updates/304.64/build/make.log

Bottom line:  3.8-rc1 doesn't recognize nvidia-current 304.64 *[EDIT]* Or, vice-versa.

I'll need to check my "Tomboy Notes", and see what the workaround was.

If memory serves, I installed nVidia proprietary drivers.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to get to it until this afternoon.

Anyway, nvidia-current problems are preferable to kernel panics, eh what, Zika?   :Very Happy:

----------


## zika

> Anyway, nvidia-current problems are preferable to kernel panics, eh what, Zika?


Just another day on playground...  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDTHy-b5nqE

----------


## ventrical

A beautiful, seamless install here. Unity , up and at em' .  :Smile: 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce G210] (rev a2)

----------


## ventrical

> Just another day on playground... 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDTHy-b5nqE



That is an excellent depiction of how I see Unity3D Ubuntu Desktop works! :Smile:  Effortlessly, but with a lot of hard work in the background.

Bravo..

----------


## Yahoé

3.8-rc1 installed and Unity worked for me (Ati Radeon HD4250) but my AR922X Wireless Network Adapter wasn't detected.

----------


## cariboo

My AMD X2 240 cpu is idling around 42° which is about the same as 3.8rc1, I haven't cleaned the cpu fan for about 6 - 8 months so I should see a temperature drop after doing that.

----------


## JMB74

CPU temps have been consistent with previous kernels for me. 

I vaguely recall a bug (late 3.7 or early 3.8?) where the notify process hung and constantly maxed out one core. 

But I presume the cpu load would have been the 1st thing you checked. Especially as you say this occurs at "idle".

----------


## John_Swing

> CPU temps have been consistent with previous kernels for me. 
> 
> I vaguely recall a bug (late 3.7 or early 3.8?) where the notify process hung and constantly maxed out one core. 
> 
> But I presume the cpu load would have been the 1st thing you checked. Especially as you say this occurs at "idle".


Yes the CPU load is normal with both kernels, but 3.8 (around 53°C) definitely makes the CPU warmer than 3.7 (around 46°C).

----------


## manulemaboul

> Yes the CPU load is normal with both kernels, but 3.8 (around 46°C) definitely makes the CPU warmer than 3.7 (around 53°C).


Well, that's cooler  :Smile: .

----------


## John_Swing

Sorry, I switched the two values !  :Wink:

----------


## John_Swing

Here the bug report I submitted for my overheating problem. Can someone help me add the necessary information for it to be complete ?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## zika

We've got ourselves lowlatency 3.8 also... Nice...

----------


## kevpan815

How do you guys check the Temperature of the CPU and Hard Disk? Right now I am running the Latest Nightly Build on a Solid State Drive and am curious if there are going to be any problems with it?

----------


## VinDSL

> How do you guys check the Temperature of the CPU and Hard Disk?


Personally, I use Psensor...

----------


## cariboo

+1 to psensor, I took VinDSL's advice, and installed it a while back.

----------


## John_Swing

I use psensor too for CPU temps and hddtemp for hard drives.

----------


## VinDSL

As you can see, my HDD is quite chilly.   :Wink:

----------


## irishbandit

I missed the update on 1-10-2013 for nvidia-current_313.09 xedgers
    - Add support for Linux 3.8.
https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+...-archive-extra

Any way 313.09 works with 3.8rc3, and I assume 1 and 2.

For the hardware temps I use Hardware Sensors Indicator.
https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors

----------


## serdotlinecho

System monitor? Nagios...lol

----------


## zika

For quite some time I did not have my machine boot so quick (less than 20 sec. from boot screen to tty1 prompt (I use xinit) and awesome is up in a blink)...


```
Linux xx...xx 3.8.0-0-lowlatency #1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 11 19:45:14 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

----------


## VinDSL

3.8-rc4 is available now...   :Wink: 

*EDIT*

Working fine!

Hrm...

I wonder when those pesky KMOD errors are going to disappear?!?!?

----------


## jppr

> 3.8-rc4 is available now...  
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Working fine!
> 
> Hrm...
> 
> I wonder when those pesky KMOD errors are going to disappear?!?!?


It is soon in repos...

https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/...inux/3.8.0-1.5

----------


## Starks

I'm having a speed regression with Intel wireless.

----------


## loukingjr

3.8.0-1.5 is broken in VirtualBox  :Sad:  

edit: VirtualBox can't build the guest additions with the matching headers.

----------


## rrnbtter

Greetings,




> 3.8.0-1.5 is broken in VirtualBox   .


Works fine for me with 3.8 RC4 Running

----------


## loukingjr

> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> Works fine for me with 3.8 RC4 Running


3.8.0-0 worked fine for me as well. the problem seems to be 3.8.0-1.5 which is in the repos

----------


## iniside

New version from ubuntu repository still doesn't work with my USB keryboard and mouse.
Although after compiling manually it works fine.

----------


## Starks

iwlwifi regression

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1103314

----------


## VinDSL

Linux 3.8-rc5 is available now...   :Wink:

----------


## jppr

> Linux 3.8-rc5 is available now...


You are right, it´s soon in repos
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ra...ry/004793.html

----------


## ft_

it is in the repos...
I'll check the wired ethernet bug (which affects me and others only in previous version).

----------


## loukingjr

> it is in the repos...
> I'll check the wired ethernet bug (which affects me and others only in previous version).


hmmm, why isn't it in my repos?

----------


## ronacc

not seeing it here either (64bit)  tried both US and Main servers .

----------


## ft_

I use the main server, amd64.


```
uname -a
Linux pignolo 3.8.0-2-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 22:03:57 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```

I'm still experiencing the same bug : the wired ethernet does not work at all, the "cable is not plugged in". Argh.


```
sudo ifup eth1
Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
```

 :Whistle: 
On 3.8.0-0 it is ok, but not in 3.8.0-1 and -2.

----------


## VinDSL

> I'll check the wired ethernet bug (which affects me and others only in previous version).


I started experiencing "wired ethernet" problems with >= Linux 3.2

I tried everything, for weeks, but the problem(s) persisted.

Eventually, I installed a Netgear PCI Ethernet card with a real DEC "Tulip" chipset, and life has been good ever since.

I haven't reverted back to the pseudo, southbridge-driven, onboard LAN device, in this machine.  So, I don't know if it works with Linux 3.8 or not -- but, I doubt it.

In my mind, there could be a few culprits here:

network-manager (wired LAN connection worked fine with WiCD, but not with NM)Linux kernel (older kernel(s) worked fine with network-manager, but not Linux 3.2 and newer)My onboard Intel LAN controller is no longer supported by NM and/or newer Linux kernels.

Anyway, using a NIC with a "real" chipset, instead of a pseudo LAN device, took care of my "wired ethernet" issues.

Just saying...   :Wink:

----------


## ft_

quite hard in a laptop to do that.  :Wink: 
And my hardware is Intel's (e1000e driver), not exotic at all.
I may be wrong, but imho it's clearly a kernel issue.
I do not know if an Ubuntu bug report is already done ? It is a critical issue.

----------


## dino99

Get new issues with nvidia driver:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1106117

----------


## VinDSL

> quite hard in a laptop to do that. 
> And my hardware is Intel's (e1000e driver), not exotic at all.


Mine is an Intel 1000T.  It's not exotic either, but...

That controller is going on 12 years-old, and I *think* the Linux maintainers clear out the cruft, from time-to-time.

My DEC "Tulip" card is equally non-exotic and old (I see them all the time at Goodwill for $4.99 USD), but...

There are zillions of DEC chipsets still being used in enterprise servers, et cetera.  If they quit supporting "Tulip" chipsets, everything would come crashing down like a house of cards. So, it's a safe bet, "they" aren't going to strip support any time soon.

If it was me, I'd replace network-manager with WiCD, and see it that gets you back online...   :Wink:

----------


## ft_

Somebody here wrote a workaround that I quote here.
So :
1- do a 

```
lspci
```

 to note the ethernet controller pci number
2- go to 

```
/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:xx.0/power
```

 where xx is the above number
3- edit the 

```
control
```

 file and put 

```
on
```

 instead of 

```
auto
```

This operation needs to be done again back from suspend.
Is there a bug report about that ?

----------

